# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  haha korean renter vs some guy

## fcpremix23

sorry if this has been posted, but OMG its funny as hell
btw, not safe for work
[ame=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6646373487100790469]kathunx vs accountrenterguy[/ame]

----------


## Zoidberg

This belongs to the *Screenshot & Video Showoff* section

----------

